# Best vid Ever! My Reds Chomps Down on Mouse!



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

Some of you may have seen this already. But I redid the video so its better.

Is there a way to put this on the feaured feeding video? I think its nice.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice music added. The begining actually makes me feel bad for the mouse. Anyway, that is a monster shoal of reds you have.


----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

They are for sale









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=134024


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

that was sicc, poor mouse...ahah but cool video


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice! I love how you get the viewers attached to the poor mouse as we watch it running around.lol
Was that 3 different mice?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

seen that a while ago...i think he change his music.


----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

mr_rob_boto said:


> Nice! I love how you get the viewers attached to the poor mouse as we watch it running around.lol
> Was that 3 different mice?


Yep, three different mouses.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't like live feedings but nice choice in music.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

cute mouse, feel bad...kinda...
good music to go with it though!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

kick ass did they eat all the mice in a row or 3 different feedings


----------



## Brent338 (Sep 3, 2006)

Sweet,










Extra fiber, P's need a balanced diet you know...


----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

T


zack-199 said:


> cute mouse, feel bad...kinda...
> good music to go with it though!


It was 2 different feedings.

The first one you saw was its own feeding

Then the second and third one was in a row.

Thats why the third mouse didnt get chewed up as crazy, lol. They can barely eat 2 mice in a row.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hey man awsome video. lol i never new reds eat mice i always thought all the mouse vids were caribe. but nice to know lol my will be eatin mice pritty soon


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

dude one of the best vids by far.

not only that your p's finished it off so fast that there wasn't really a mess

wow wow wow


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

yup iv seen this vid before but nice editing tho, this video is crazy


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Some people make it out as if Piranhas arnt killers....What did the piranha do in this video? play tag with the mouse?

Id like to see some NEON tetras do that sh*t, the way some people wanna portray piranhas here.

Good vid, bad choice of food, but good that the mouse didnt suffer much.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

12sec3s said:


> Nice! I love how you get the viewers attached to the poor mouse as we watch it running around.lol
> Was that 3 different mice?


Yep, *three* different *mouses*.
[/quote]



















Classic man... classic









Massive ignorance spewing from this thread. Makes me sad


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Some people make it out as if Piranhas arnt killers....What did the piranha do in this video? play tag with the mouse?
> 
> Id like to see some NEON tetras do that sh*t, the way some people wanna portray piranhas here.
> 
> Good vid, bad choice of food, but good that the mouse didnt suffer much.


Piranhas are evil


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I think people just say there not killers to extent of takeing down a human if u go swimming with them. Ofcourse they killer other prey may take down a human if you go swimming where food is very scarce.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ok i know how in the documentry hosted by Nigel there are a group of people swimming around in the river, ok fine. but some people on here make it seem as if Piranhas are TOTAL pussies and sh*t.

ID like to see one of them even try to go waist deep in a pygo infested river in SA, wonder how scared they wont be since pygos arnt killers..u know...just big tetras with teeth for no apparent reason.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> ok i know how in the documentry hosted by Nigel there are a group of people swimming around in the river, ok fine. but some people on here make it seem as if Piranhas are TOTAL pussies and sh*t.
> 
> ID like to see one of them even try to go waist deep in a pygo infested river in SA, wonder how scared they wont be since pygos arnt killers..u know...just big tetras with teeth for no apparent reason.


huh?

You cant compare what a fish does in a closed enviroment to what the fish is really like in nature. You can claim all you want that the piranha is a "killer" but at the end of the day its just a skittish fish that happens to have teeth.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Some are skittish some arnt.....

Close environment it takes down a mouse, vids are shown of perfectly healthy baby caimen \ baby snakes getting ripped apart by some wild caribe.....


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Nature is an interesting thing. If the P's had a attitude like an oscar nothing would enter into the water in the amizon. Thats just a way of nature's balence. An animal has what it needs to survive and nothing elts. P's top quality is there teeth and jaws, and when put to use not much could stand up to them. But the lack of attitude means others can live in the same invironment. Then again when in a shrinking pond and starving nothing does live with them. Its a mater of power and the ability to use it. The resion I like P's is that they have the power, and seeing that power in action is awsume.


----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the comment guys!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice video and great looking reds, I think you should keep them


----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Nice video and great looking reds, I think you should keep them


I want to get Caribas.  Hehehe


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

hehe i saw that video


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

that wasnt that bad for the mouse except the time it took him to go down after the first bite







,for example i hate when p's take there time, like taking a bite evry 10 seconds i prefer a instant take down







, theres less pain involved


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

not a fan of killing mice but i must say great f*ing vid man! i still wanna try that..only once though.


----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

molsonian said:


> not a fan of killing mice but i must say great f*ing vid man! i still wanna try that..only once though.


Those there were actually there first and only time eating mice.

I was surprised myself how well they took it.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Great video man. One of this days I will get a mouse and throw it into my mixed pygo tank to see what they do.

Hey, what is the name of the song on the video? I know is evanecense but the name of the song.

Hater


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I would never feed a mouse or any mamal for that matter to my p's but i know if i did, my Large caribe would most likely take about 50% of that mouse in one bite hahhaha


----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

Hater said:


> Great video man. One of this days I will get a mouse and throw it into my mixed pygo tank to see what they do.
> 
> Hey, what is the name of the song on the video? I know is evanecense but the name of the song.
> 
> Hater


Its Imaginary by Evanescence. You like eh? ahah


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

THAT WAS f*cking AWESOME. THE MOUSE WAS OWNED.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

one of the best videos i have ever seen, good work


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> ok i know how in the documentry hosted by Nigel there are a group of people swimming around in the river, ok fine. but some people on here make it seem as if Piranhas are TOTAL pussies and sh*t.
> 
> ID like to see one of them even try to go waist deep in a pygo infested river in SA, wonder how scared they wont be since pygos arnt killers..u know...just big tetras with teeth for no apparent reason.


The vidio with Nigel Marvin shows him jumg into a river with reds but when he goes to the lake and feeds the Caribe - he weres protective rubber because he knows he can't go in there bare skined.


----------



## The Duke (Oct 4, 2006)

I knew piranhas could be aggressive eaters, but damn I didn't know they could shred a mouse so fast. Crazy.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

I can't view the video!! God Damnit! It just keeps saying something about 18year old material sh*t, and I've registered AND confirmed, but still nothing happens...









Never mind! Great video!


----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

DepH said:


> I can't view the video!! God Damnit! It just keeps saying something about 18year old material sh*t, and I've registered AND confirmed, but still nothing happens...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... It's working fine for me. ???


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool Video.


----------



## capmikejohnson (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice video,Clear and not shakey, Nice Fish they would be like 100s of $ if they were for sale here in CA


----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

thanks for all the great comments guys!


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Damn. I'm torn. I own Piranhas, Cichlids, have owned pitbulls and other dogs, cats, etc. and I'm just a lover of animals, so I think it's cruel to do that to a living mouse. I even used to feel guilty when I fed my fish feeders. However, the video was awesome to watch, considering how fast they made the mouse disappear. But I still can't help but to feel sorry for the mouse... Oh well, to each his own!


----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, i felt very sorry for the mouse too. I am sure that is the last time they will have a mouse for dinner. But it is incredible to see what piranhas do best!


----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

Wow, i haven't been on the forums for 2+ years now. How is everyone doing? I sold my shoal, but i am thinking that i might start over again. once my new shoal gets bigger im going to get back my old shoal from my friend. watching this video brings back a lot of memories. i can't believe my video hit 1 million views, incredible.... but for those that have not seen it yet check it out.


----------

